# can I get more fish



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

just a simple question I have a 29 gallon tank that's cycled, I have the following
1 male betta
1 clown loach
1 syno lace cat
2 albino cory cats
4 black tetras
2 oto
2 mollies
2 silver hatchet fish
1 pink kisser
3 platies
3 daimond neon tetras
1 dwarf frog
now before someone says the mollies and platies breed, I never had any luck with any kind of fish breeding, the tank is planted and has a disc bubbler. I wanted to get 3 more hatchet fish and 3 more diamond neon tetras since they are schooling fish, but am I overstocked, my current fish get alone well no nipping or fighting of any kind. with the 1 inch per fish rule which is outdated by the way I am overstocked, thanks for your help


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> just a simple question I have a 29 gallon tank that's cycled, I have the following
> 1 male betta
> 1 clown loach
> 1 syno lace cat
> ...


Wow man... Where do I start...

Kissers get to about 10". Clown loaches need groups of five or six, high temperatures, high current, and WAY more room.
You shouldn't have a larger syno species in a 29 gal. Also, not ideal to keep alone. A 29 Gal is a tall tank. Dwarf frogs don't go in tall tanks.

That your mollies aren't breeding is sort of scary. Platys/mollies/guppies will usually breed in a five day old bowl of soggy cheerios. If they don't, something's wrong.

You don't want to keep seventeen thousand kinds of fish in the same tank. Find a habitat you like, like a slow moving stream, lake, or fast river. Pick a few similar-requirement fish, stick em together, don't overstock.

ideas for a 29 gallon,

Say you decide you like the look of rock dwelling cichlids from lake malawi, get yourself some rock caves, get 7 pseudotropheus demasoni and four yellow labidos.

Like calm water fish from slow moving streams? How about 10 bleeding heart tetras and a pair of dwarf gouramis?

You don't want to do what you've done there. You have several horribly mismatched fish. That's not the right way to do it, and whoever told you that your stocklist was a good idea is kind of a moron. They have a lot of those working at petsmart, PJ's etc.


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> can I get more fish


Yes, absolutely, and you can even get all the fish in the pet store. That is why you're already overstocked. But, the question is, _should_ you?



coldmantis said:


> my current fish get alone well no nipping or fighting of any kind.


You're fortunate that there is _apparently_ no fighting going on. It's a good sign so take advantage, be content, and stop adding fish. Yes, it's preferable to have a group of the same fish. But now you are out of room. You seem to be buying 1 or 2 of everything and that's not proper or beneficial to the fish.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm planning on getting a better filter soon, probably the aquaclear 50, right now I'm using the aqua-tech 20-40 gallon filter, how long should I leave the old filter in before I can take it out, because I want to move that old filter to my 5 gallon dwarf puffer tank, I already sewed on net mess to the intake tube so that my puffers won't get suck into it.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

everything but the

betta
otos
corys
diamond head if you plan to get more

need to go


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Even with a bigger filter not only are you overstocked but alot of your fish prefer to be in groups not just solo or a pair. This has a big affect on there stress levels and behaviours. The reason they like being in groups is for play and they feel safe and thus are calmer.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry to hijack this thread but I'm in the same position. I've got a 29gal planted tank which I'm afraid is overstocked. There are

7 Silver-tipped tetras 
12 Glowlight tetras 
5 albino cory cats
1 ramhorn snail

I've got another 8 Glowlights and some Ghost shrimp in a QT ready to be transfered but wow does it seem crowded.

Used http://aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php with everything added in and...

Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is 126%.
Recommended water change schedule: 27% per week.
Your aquarium stocking level is 92%

It looks nice now..all the tetras swim togather and leave the corys/snail alone

Anyone ever stock this many in? and would more plants help? I've got java moss in a grow out tank


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

arc said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but I'm in the same position. I've got a 29gal planted tank which I'm afraid is overstocked. There are
> 
> 7 Silver-tipped tetras
> 12 Glowlight tetras
> ...


Are you HEAVILY planted? If not I think you're full. Silvertips get quite large and are voracious eaters. You could get away with adding those glowlights if you 72 hour water changes but man would I ever not do it...
You may be fine for awhile but once all those fish reach max size it's just too tight IMO.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> I'm planning on getting a better filter soon, probably the aquaclear 50, right now I'm using the aqua-tech 20-40 gallon filter, how long should I leave the old filter in before I can take it out, because I want to move that old filter to my 5 gallon dwarf puffer tank, I already sewed on net mess to the intake tube so that my puffers won't get suck into it.


You want an aquaclear 70. Not a 50.

The old filter needs to be left at least a month. What you should do is just transfer the media from it to the new filter.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Are you HEAVILY planted? If not I think you're full. Silvertips get quite large and are voracious eaters. You could get away with adding those glowlights if you 72 hour water changes but man would I ever not do it...
> You may be fine for awhile but once all those fish reach max size it's just too tight IMO.


Thanks for the input, looks like the QT is going to be full for a while. I do water changes once a week now and it takes a while because I have to pour it in slow to avoid disturbing the plants. Until I get the sump set up....


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Any chance you could trade in the silvertips on some plants or otherwise find a home for them? A school of 20 glowlights would be really cool and with the silvertips out, the tank should be able to hold them and your other current fish, and the shrimp no problem. The tank *is* cycled, right?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

The tank is a mature(3 years) one, I used it to clone the QT as well. The size and colour of the silvertips make a nice contrast to the school of glowlights. Also the silvertips were the first fish I had in this tank so I can't kick them out. I've found an old rubber maid container (26 gal) so I just need a water pump and build a DIY pvc overflow to increase the water volume.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That'll do it... it's just gonna look crowded but technically it's a safe setup.


----------

